
Tails 2.12 released - Sami_Lehtinen
https://tails.boum.org/news/version_2.12/index.en.html
======
dandelion_lover
This is sad that i2p has been removed. It is a very secure anonymous overlay
network. It also allows to run torrents anonymously.

~~~
adultSwim
I'm glad they pulled it rather than let users assume it's being properly
maintained. Hope someone steps up to take it over.

